# Tonight's Top Gear



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

Here's the summary of tonight's programme:

*In the news this week...*
BMW's Z4 M Coupe, Lexus's GS450h, Mercedes' C-Class Coupe, Richard shows us some naughty numberplates, Jeremy talks about his brush with royalty at Beckingham Palace, and some fool puts a bashed-up Peugeot on eBay.

*BMW Z4 M Roadster v Porsche Boxster S*
Richard takes the Porsche for a spin on the track, then gets to grips with BMW's new Z4 M Roadster. With a 3.2-litre V6 engine producing 338bhp and a 0-60mph time of five seconds, can the Z4 wipe the smug smile off the Boxster? If anyone can make it sweat it's the Stig, who gives it a good thrashing around the track.

*Porsche Cayenne Turbo S v Red Devil*
This week, Richard gets shipped off to Cyprus, along with a Porsche Cayenne Turbo S. But he wasn't just there for the scenery, oh no - he was racing a flying squirrel. And not just any old squirrel either; this one was being dropped from a height of 10,000 feet. Confused? Watch the programme and it'll all become clear.

*Mercedes S-Class*
Jeremy indulges in a bit of luxury with the S-Class and it all looks very nice, apart from the interior. Jeremy thought the car should look more like his house and should have, er, house things in it, like a stone-flagged floor, lamps, a fireplace and some nice Wingback chairs, and that's exactly what it got.

*Also this week...*
There's always someone complaining that Top Gear never features any normal, practical cars and this week is no exception. The Caparo T1 is in the studio and with a 2.4-litre supercharged V8 firing out 480bhp, it's obviously a nice sensible motor and a snip at Â£150,000.

You may remember a few weeks ago the Stig crashed the Koenigsegg CCX spectacularly into a tyre wall. Well, now the Swedish manufacturer has stuck a rear wing on the car and the Stig shows us how 800bhp should really go around the track, while listening to his favourite language tape, of course.

This week's Star in a Reasonably Priced Car is Ewan McGregor, who we knew was a big star because he was transported by a helicopter.


----------



## paddy TT (Feb 13, 2005)

Cars on Top Gear ??? Where will it all end... :wink:

Although I have to agree with another post that last weeks amphi-car race was hilarious.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

I wonder how much Clarkson gets per re run on Sky? Git.


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

The Silver Surfer said:


> Here's the summary of tonight's programme:
> 
> *BMW Z4 M Roadster v Porsche Boxster S*
> Richard takes the Porsche for a spin on the track, then gets to grips with BMW's new Z4 M Roadster. With a 3.2-litre V6 engine producing 338bhp and a 0-60mph time of five seconds, can the Z4 wipe the smug smile off the Boxster? If anyone can make it sweat it's the Stig, who gives it a good thrashing around the track.


BMW with a 3.2 V6....interesting :?


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

I've now decided that the accuracy of the Top Gear reports is getting quite slack.

Noting the S-Class report & the toys the car has. They stated the S-Class is the only car to have Digital TV (bollox as its part of the TV function option on all E60 BMW's & I have this in my M5 & it's fairly cool listening to music channels in Logic 7). Also the Night Vision, it's not only or even was 1st available on the S-Class, as again BMW have this as an option on all E60's built after March 2006 & is available from other manufacturers. Surround sound was another one, i've had this in a Lincoln LS rented from Hertz 4 years ago & it's also the Logic 7 option on BMW's.

Their were many other errors on that particular report where they stated the gadgets on the new S-Class were inspirational & exclusive to the S-Class.

Putting that aside, the Koni was awesome as was the crash Hamster had in the Cayenne Turbo S. Star in a car was $hite as usual, but overall a good effort by Top Gear.


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

I'm not sure I really agree. TG has become less about the cars and informing us about useful info and more about arsing about pointlessly.

Did anyone really find all that guff on the old merc that JC turned into a living room enjoyable? If I wanted to watch scrapheap challenge I would do!

10 mins or so on that shyte and 1 min on the Spoiler on the Koenigseg spoiler ! 

Why not spend a little time (for an off the top of the head example) telling us about rear spoilers? Why was the one put on the Keonigseg so small given the big job it needs to do on that car to? How about discussing spoiler design so as to inform what benefots are derived from different shapes so we can consider better aftermarket mods?

I dont want to be bored by JC et al messing about. Its amusing once in a while but not every week. Some humour and amusement is all well and good but I find muyself increasingly uniformed by the programme.

Another example, in the Cayenne bit, why was it of any use to us to see whether or not it could beat a man in a flying squirrel suit down the troodos mountains? What are we to take from this? What is the value of the comparison?

I'd like to have known how the Cayenne handled (apart from having the wrong tryes), how much body roll it suffered in comparison to similar cars, etc etc.

I've always loved TG and considered it a cut above other similar programmes but this series I find myself heckling the screen saying "Tell me about cars, car design, concept cars, real world mods or anything of genuine practical use"

Sad to say, but IMHO programmes like 5th Gear and the like are now better genuine car programmes that TG. Not because they have raised their game necessarily, but because TG has taken its eye of the ball so to speak.


----------



## GW1970 (Jul 4, 2005)

Whatever the criticisms might be about it 'not being a true car show' it's still great entertainment and a top show.

If I want to know more about gear differentials and aerodynamics I'll find it elsewhere.

Top Gear keeps me entertained and I look forward to watching it. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Fifth Gear et al, if I miss it - no big deal!


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

GW1970 said:


> Whatever the criticisms might be about it 'not being a true car show' it's still great entertainment and a top show.
> 
> If I want to know more about gear differentials and aerodynamics I'll find it elsewhere.
> 
> ...


Well maybe you are right and it is more an 'entertainment' programme baased on and around cars. I'd just like it to be more about the top gears than the top fellas, if u see what I mean.


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

GW1970 said:


> Whatever the criticisms might be about it 'not being a true car show' it's still great entertainment and a top show.
> 
> If I want to know more about gear differentials and aerodynamics I'll find it elsewhere.
> 
> ...


I agree...I think the producers have basically got it right. With the wonders of the net. if anyone wants to find out about the boring tech stuff. Most people look on the net or even the mags. So they have got rid of that rubbish(That i don't understand) and filled it with more entertainment.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Must admit I like it more and more.

I know they do irreverant things on it, but when others try and do it it's just daft.

Vroom Vroom with their pulling the table-cloth off and Fifth Gear last week testing the Golf Gti Against Octavia VRs by driving them backwards round their track...


----------



## sonicmonkey (Mar 20, 2004)

Slowly but surely I'm finding more reasons, as the weeks go by, to press the fast forward button on the Sky+ box.

As commented before - what the hell was the point with the Merc sketch? Entertainment? I've had more fun reading the back of a tube ticket. Those sorts of 10-15 min slots are becoming tedious.


----------



## GW1970 (Jul 4, 2005)

sonicmonkey said:


> Slowly but surely I'm finding more reasons, as the weeks go by, to press the fast forward button on the Sky+ box.
> 
> As commented before - what the hell was the point with the Merc sketch? Entertainment? I've had more fun reading the back of a tube ticket. Those sorts of 10-15 min slots are becoming tedious.


I admit it's very formulaic, in a sort of 'That's Life' kind of way. But bloody good fun.


----------



## dibblet (Sep 10, 2003)

"Porsche Cayenne Turbo S v Red Devil 
This week, Richard gets shipped off to Cyprus, along with a Porsche Cayenne Turbo S. But he wasn't just there for the scenery, oh no - he was racing a flying squirrel. And not just any old squirrel either; this one was being dropped from a height of 10,000 feet. Confused? Watch the programme and it'll all become clear. "

watch for the change in the car halfway down & only rear shots ?.. I hear there was a frontal crash with a car coming up ...... & then a quick Paint job.. to ish the film


----------



## WiTT (Feb 9, 2005)

CamV6 said:


> Some humour and amusement is all well and good but I find muyself increasingly uniformed by the programme.


You mean they don't take last week's uniform off you first? Wow, must be hot under all those layers. Or maybe they add a different element each week...

I'm sorry, I'll get my coat. As typos go though, I like this one. :wink:


----------



## steveh (Jan 14, 2004)

I have to admit that the redesigning the interior of the Merc was a bit weak although Hammond and May test driving it afterwards was a good laugh.

I record both Top Gear and Fifth Gear and I find I watch at least parts, if not all, of Top Gear several times but find myself fast forwarding through Fifth Gear on the first viewing.


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

WiTT said:


> CamV6 said:
> 
> 
> > Some humour and amusement is all well and good but I find muyself increasingly uniformed by the programme.
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: weel spootod


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

and for anyone whos wondering about that e bay link...

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll? ... 4639771121


----------



## GW1970 (Jul 4, 2005)

Top Gear can be watched online now, on the BBC website. Handy for those without Sky +


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

CamV6 said:


> Why not spend a little time (for an off the top of the head example) telling us about rear spoilers? How about discussing spoiler design so as to inform what benefots are derived from different shapes so we can consider better aftermarket mods?


Sounds riveting! [smiley=zzz.gif]


----------

